

The Quest for Zero Login, Part 1 - drfloob
http://drfloob.com/blurbs/12:the_quest_for_zero_login_part_1
For the TL;DR crowd: my thoughts on how to build a community site without a <i>required</i> login system.  How to structure an <i>anonymous</i> community with user-generated content / assets.<p>I've been working on this idea for the past few months, and have only come to a rough solution.  I'd like to put the idea out there, see who else is working/has worked on it, and get some feedback.<p>To be frank, I'm working on this for a project I don't intend to monetize, so maybe it's not right for the community, but I think you might find it interesting anyhow.<p>Thanks all, feedback appreciated!
======
Hexstream
How is it possible to have a meaningful implementation of "voting, tagging, or
some reputation-earning scheme for the content itself" without an accompanying
concept of identity?

~~~
drfloob
The content has its own identity. It would gain reputation. You, the creator,
would not.

Problems: It devalues the individual, and an essentially anonymous vote system
would make gaming logic and moderation interesting (but feasible) problems of
their own. If these are solved well, the votes have meaning.

They're significant trade-offs, but every option has them.

~~~
Hexstream
I got that, but it seems to me for there to _be_ reputation, some identifiable
entity must be able to "give" it.

------
mdonahoe
How do zero login sites deal with spam? Fancy javascript?

